# End goal - no CCI!



## matstars (Feb 26, 2008)

What's up.

I have an Omikron PROM socketed TivoHD that I inherited from my brother - he paid for the hack but never did antying with it. My end goal is to be able to xfer files off to my pc (then convert to divx and archive) as if there was no copy protection on the unit, no matter what the program.

Am I under the understanding that all I really need to do is -

1. This first question is two pronged. 
.........(a)Can I just take out the hard drive in my current Tivo and replace it with a pre-imaged bigger hard drive - or I need to keep the stock hard drive in the unit? I have a 1 tb or a 1.5tb hdd that I can spare.
or, (b) would I have to use the stock hard drive - so basically take it out, image it somehow (for backup/problem solution purposes), and then -

2. Modify the kernel and disable the chain of trust checking on the root filesystem.

3. Disable the CCI Byte
4. Disable future updates from Tivo to protect it (is this ok to do?)

If I can just get an image of another Tivo's Hacked HD that would be amazing, but if not I can figure out how to do the other steps.

If I do this - will I be able to use the Tivo To Go (or whatever the application is called) as if none of the shows had flags at all?

Thanks,

mAt


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

The Forum Rules prohibit the discussion of what you are attempting, specifically:


> Banned Topics
> ...
> 4. Discussion of Video Extraction. Because of copyright issues, especially when talking about extracting digital video from a DirectTV/TiVo combo box, it has been decided that it is best to stay away from this discussion.


If you do a Google search for tivo, omikron, and extraction, the first result should point you to a forum where such discussion is not discouraged.


----------

